# Frog Photoshoot DUW



## Kimix (Jun 23, 2009)

I shot these photos of my friends frogs this weekend. Enjoy!

_Trachycephalus resinifictrix_ - Milk Frogs 













_Theloderma Corticale_ - Vietnamese Mossy Frogs 













_Nyctixalus pictus_













_Theloderma asperum_



















Blueback Reed Frog 







azureus







mancreek pumilio


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jun 23, 2009)

Absolutely stunning, though I'd expect no less of their photographer  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## inverts (Jun 23, 2009)

Your specimens and photography are stunning.


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 24, 2009)

INCREDIBLE! thats all i can say


----------



## Pacmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautiful frogs there Kim.
Hows the RC going?

:worship:


----------



## Craig (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG! absolutely fantastic pictures!


----------

